# 38 weeks 3cm dilated, baby dropped - how long until active labour?



## Lobelia

hi - I have had 2 children 6 and 4 years ago and this is my third pregnancy. With both of my children I have birth under 2 hours after my water broke. I am 38 weeks pregnant and I just got checked - I am 3cm dilated. This morning I woke up and I feel the baby has dropped. I can breathe easier now and my bump touches my legs, unlike before. How long do you think until I go into active labour?


----------



## NDH

Could be hours, or it could be weeks.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hours, days or weeks. 

Was lady on here few months ago at 5cm for about 14 days before labour kicked in. 

Id go have some sex in hope it helps move things along. Good luck


----------



## DissySunshine

I've been at 4.5 for about 3 weeks now. :\


----------



## Lobelia

oh no! Don't tell me this! I was hoping it would be soon.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lobelia said:


> oh no! Don't tell me this! I was hoping it would be soon.

More likely once it starts you will fly through it all ;) so its all good :)


----------



## Eleanor ace

There really is no telling I'm afraid! I was 3cm dilated for 5 weeks before having my DD. Baby dropped, engaged, but just didn't fancy coming out for a while (which I was glad about as I was 36 weeks when the dilation happened). My MW told me that it is common with your 2+ to be dilated for a while before labour (days or weeks).


----------

